# West Montana 2022 Trip



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Well it's never too early ..lol.. I'm going to Montana for two weeks next year 2022. I will be starting in the Helena area and working my way north to Canada. I will be fly fishing, but I will have an ultra light spinning rod on stand by ..lol.. I was wondering do any of you fine folks have some message boards you have found for our there? One of my good friends and I will be out there together. He has family out there and we should be well taken care of, but I want to cover my bases. I will want to hire a guide for a one day float trip for both of us. If anyone here has done a float trip out there how did it go, what river did you fish, and what were your expectations vs the experience you had.

Thank you folks.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If you pass through Missoula Montana stop at Grizzly Hackle Fly Shop. Great guiding service and nice shop.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Thank you I saw the shop on the web and yes they will be a stop at some point! Thanks


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My best friend moved back out there last year. I am planning to get a long weekend there in late August this year. I hope to let you know. 
He lived there from 1992 - 2000 in Helena area. I can tell you he struggled last fall to catch large numbers of trout in any day or trip, but he did catch some magnificent fish up to 22 incher. He mostly fishes the Missouri below the dam to Craig area. He doesn't have a drift boat and mentioned that would help get to best water. The Missouri becomes weed choked by September he said at least the areas you can wade into.

He will get to know the areas again even more this year so I might have some more info I can pass. 
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Rickerd thank you. My friends daughter works there hopefull be able to find some areas there, his brother works in the boarder patrol up north, and we will fish some high mountain lakes. I do plan on getting guided for a float on one of those rivers while we are out there. I know we will have some access to kyaks also, but who knows I await to hear from you.

Thank you,

Sonder


----------



## eightwt (Nov 29, 2020)

The Big Horn at Fort Smith is a must if you have the time ,although out of the Helena area.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

For all you nerds out there for instance this is what some of my plans are thus far!

To use this file download it save it and change the "*.txt*" to "*.kmz*" and open it in google earth pro and you see what I am planning


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I nerded out big time on my Utah trip in 2019. I had a printed off map in my cubicle with color-coded push pins for each stream I was going to hit to try to complete the cutthroat slam. And I had the route all mapped out based on my flight times. I probably went a little too far with prep, but the trip went off without a hitch.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

""I nerded out big time on my Utah trip in 2019. I had a printed off map in my cubicle with color-coded push pins for each stream I was going to hit to try to complete the cutthroat slam. And I had the route all mapped out based on my flight times. I probably went a little too far with prep, but the trip went off without a hitch. ""

I do this every trip. This sets up the trip for a better chance of success. I can remember going up with my pontoon boat with another friend and his pontoon boat to float, fish, and camp the UP of MI for two weeks. I combed Google Earth for access and camping areas. I found some wonderful gems and to this day some of them are rarely fished. I also use them for my east cost trips. I look at the historical tide charts for the areas and look for the exposed underwater structure if any for where I want to fish (using the time line feature in Google Earth Pro). Mapping software when used is a huge powerful tool because the last thing anyone wants to do is float or walk a beat they think is 7 miles and turns into 12 ..lol...


----------



## Inspector Bob (Mar 9, 2018)

My daughter and her bf live in Helena. He has worked for Head Hunter's in Craig on the Missouri. It is the premiere stream in the area for big browns and rainbows. It can be fished from the banks but is challenging. Your best bet for a drift boat trip is to schedule with Head Hunters. Dial up headhuntersflyshop.com. If you haven't seen the Missouri in that neck of the woods you are in for a treat. The river flows thru some spectacular canyons, you will forget to watch your line while looking at the scenery. Also don't overlook the Little Blackfoot River west of Helena.
If you get to the southwest corner of the state I suggest fishing the Big Hole River, lots of access and there are grayling.
Good Luck


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Inspector Bob said:


> My daughter and her bf live in Helena. He has worked for Head Hunter's in Craig on the Missouri. It is the premiere stream in the area for big browns and rainbows. It can be fished from the banks but is challenging. Your best bet for a drift boat trip is to schedule with Head Hunters. Dial up headhuntersflyshop.com. If you haven't seen the Missouri in that neck of the woods you are in for a treat. The river flows thru some spectacular canyons, you will forget to watch your line while looking at the scenery. Also don't overlook the Little Blackfoot River west of Helena.
> If you get to the southwest corner of the state I suggest fishing the Big Hole River, lots of access and there are grayling.
> Good Luck


..thank you for the heads up. We will be in the Helena area for 4 days and 4 days in Eureka. We will have access to two canoes in each region. My friends family is going to river shuttle our truck. We will have a very awesome time I am sure. I have mapped out put ins and take outs on the Big Mo, Blackfoot, Big Hole, Bull River, and the Flathead River. I am studying the latest aerial photos with local GIS departments and looking at different flows and I cant wait. We will be guided on the Flathead either the Northfork, Middlefork, or the Southfork. I have also decided on some still water fishing Kintla Lake. I will take your advice my friend and be well.

Sonder


----------

